# Ice watch thread!



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

This rain today is an ice killer, but the extended forecast looks great. It’s not going to be ready this weekend, but I plan to at least check the ice at a few local lakes. The season is short here in SW Ohio, and we can use all the help we can get. Please post any information about ice conditions. Even if you don’t ice fish, and just happen to drive by a lake and notice that it is locked-up, all information helps.

And certainly, if you are looking for someone to hit the ice with, I have a spud and will travel!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I have been watching a couple small ponds and was thinking the same thing about this rain. Those ponds were locked up but still thin I'm sure. The extended forecast looks very promising though.


----------



## james. (Sep 20, 2016)

I was out on grand lake yesterday drilling holes. We have about 6inch of ice. this rain won't hurt it to much in my opinion. it will help melt the snow on the ice then start freezing back up tonight. With that bein said the ice looks like crap . If you go out take a buddy and be very careful. Don't push your luck


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

james. said:


> I was out on grand lake yesterday drilling holes. We have about 6inch of ice. this rain won't hurt it to much in my opinion. it will help melt the snow on the ice then start freezing back up tonight. With that bein said the ice looks like crap . If you go out take a buddy and be very careful. Don't push your luck


James, were you on the north or southside of the lake? Hoping to get out this weekend


----------



## james. (Sep 20, 2016)

fishwhacker said:


> James, were you on the north or southside of the lake? Hoping to get
> 
> 
> fishwhacker said:
> ...


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Any ice updates for SW Ohio? I was not able to check anything…..Took a short drive up north to Kiser Lake (over 6” up there). I REALLY hope that Acton or Cowan will be ready by the end of the week.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Kiser was fine at grandview and se rock pier. Fishing was slow. Indian fine at blackhawk, northfork, long island all three had 7 inches.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Only lake I looked at was East Fork. Last week it had some skim ice and now most of that is gone.
I'd like to know what's going on at Cowan too.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

6 inches of gray ice on GLSM


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Anything on Cowan or Acton?

If the weather report is accurate, anything that is locked-up now will have at least 4-5” by Thursday. Just hope to get some type of ice status before driving out there.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I was hoping for something Thursday as I am off work early and wanting to get out. But its not looking too good. Still got my eye on a small farm pond that is still holding ice. Thinking that might be fishable but the bigger ponds all looked open to me.....I drive by the lake at VOA daily for work to give you an estimate on my looking area.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I went by EF again today and it doesn't make sense but even more of the skim ice that was there yesterday is gone today. I expected to see some areas that had partial coverage to be completely skimmed over but they were open and a few areas that were skimmed over are now clear.
It doesn't make sense to me. Maybe that wind had something to do with it.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I just drove by the Oasis in Loveland, there's a small pocket of open water on the largest pond and it's probably only several acres, that wind can do amazing things.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

garhtr said:


> I just drove by the Oasis in Loveland, there's a small pocket of open water on the largest pond and it's probably only several acres, that wind can do amazing things.


so can ducks and geese ")


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Called the Fishing Pole yesterday to see if they have waxies (they do not), and they were not able to tell me if Cowan was ice covered. I’m taking a sick day on Friday, and going somewhere (Kiser is the default). Depending on how work goes tomorrow, I might be able to leave early and check Cowan or Acton. ANY information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## james. (Sep 20, 2016)

Grand lake st Mary's has 8-10 inches. Decent bite last night took me a few holes to find them.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

You fishing the main lake or channels? I’ve only been to GLSM once (kayak), and have no clue where to start on the ice. But, I know that there are some monster crappie in there, and would make the 2hr drive to get some of those on the ice.


----------



## james. (Sep 20, 2016)

I was in the mouth of the channel (Andersons) no monsters but nice fish 11inch threw 14inch. I would say come up I will have a warm seat in the shanty for you. but I leave for Florida Saturday and will be gone for a week. if we still have ice when I get back ill be out there your more then welcome to come


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

I drove by rocky fork an hour ago and the main lake was 100 percent wide open. Wind had 1-2 ft waves and steam on the lake. Where there was ice In the bays it looked uneven and pretty bad.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Cowan at noon today. 3"ish. Ice is clear and hard, but inconsistent. Very close, but I didn't feel comfortable going past 20 yards from the bank. Would probably fish it on Saturday...if I could find a slightly overweight/ big boned buddy to lead the way.

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/media/cowan.81709/


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/media/acton-4-5in.81713/

Acton at 2pm.......4"ish. I felt comfortable with spud/spikes/Striker suit.....might see it it really floats....fishing Acton tomorrow!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Just testing inserting image from phone


Acton on the ice:





  








Acton




__
Rooster


__
Jan 31, 2019


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Let us know how u do!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Good times




__
Rooster


__
Feb 1, 2019








Ice is great, and the crappie are hungry!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

What are you catching them on?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Pink jig with white little atom tipped with spike.


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice work! I haven’t caught a slab in months


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Rooster said:


> Good times
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome ! Any more pictures Rooster?


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Anyone from sw Ohio going out tomorrow that I can hook up with. Won’t need the shanty but I have everything else that is needed.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Back at it today. Slower bite, but the seem to like the glow little Atoms.





  








Glow




__
Rooster


__
Feb 2, 2019


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

Nice job


----------

